# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [infopath 2007] cration formulaire avec base de donnes access

## lycosnoopy

bonjour,

Voil je dbute avec infopath et ne trouve aucun tuto simple pour expliquer comment crer un formulaire avec una base de donnes existante sous access.

Ce formulaire doit permettre de rentrer des donnes pour tre ajoutes et/ou modifie dans la base existante.

Je cherche dsesprment de l'aide 

Merci d'avance

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Si tu nous disais ou tu en aie maintenant avec l'laboration de ton formulaire? Ca serait surement plus facile pour t'aider...

++

Thierry

P.S. c'est vrai les tutos ne sont pas encore lgion mais un livre peut trs bien le remplacer...

----------


## lycosnoopy

au dbut...

J'ai cre une connexion de donnes avec mes tables (en secondaire) de ma base access.

J'ai cre un tableau avec une zone de texte et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour que lorsque je rentre du texte dans cette zone cela l'ajoute  ma base.

J'ai russi  faire l'inverse c'est  dire  crer des fiches prsentant les donnes de la base mais la je bloque...

----------

